

PayPal’s Peter Thiel Sets Up Venture Capital Fund - ca98am79
http://blogs.wsj.com/dealjournalaustralia/2012/03/22/paypals-peter-thiel-sets-up-venture-capital-fund/

======
gwern
I'm sure Clarium's happy investors are clamoring for admission.

~~~
cluda01
Is this supposed to be sarcastic or a genuine observation? I don't have any
context so it's impossible to tell.

~~~
FelixP
See:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clarium_Capital#Recent_performa...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clarium_Capital#Recent_performance_2008-2010)

------
amcnellis
i know Thiel thinks NZ is a libertarian utopia, but have we seen much success
in tech from the country recently?

